# Anyone 37 and TTC after a miscarriage?



## Deethehippy

Hello ladies
I am Dee, i am 37 and my partner is 45. I have 2 adorable children from a previous relationship aged (8 and 11) but am wanting one last child together with my OH.
We had a miscarriage over christmas and have been trying this past cycle but today i got the dreaded AF :(
Anyone wanna join me TTC?
I just want another baby before i am tooooo old lol
Dee :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Dee,
I'm 36 and have been TTC for 20 months with a miscarriage after 12 months TTC. I feel your pain.
I have no children so DH and I are desperate for baby no 1.
How long have you been TTC?
Babydust to you x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hiya
We were trying 5 mths when we got pregnant with the miscarriage, i am now onto my 3rd month after it so not that long i guess. Don't know how people do it long long term, it is very tough stuff this TTC.
Sending you tons of baby dust too :flower:


----------



## lorr1911

Hi i am having my 3rd mc at the mo,i had another in june 2010 and oct 2010 and one back in 2000.I am 39 have 3 children but none with my dp of 3 years.We have been trying since feb2009 and took a year to concieve but now i have had 3 mc in a row,had all hospital tests done which all came back fine xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

Hi everyone, I'm 39 DH was 47 on Saturday. I've got three earth sons, they're 21, 12 and 10. The eldest one is from a previous relationship.

We had an 'accident' and got pregnant last summer, after the initial shock we were really happy, sadly I had a MMC at 8wks in August.

We'd been so excited that we decided to try again and got pregnant after first AF. Everything was great, fantastic 12 week scan. Heard heartbeat at 15 weeks, then at 16+3 I had just one tiny spot of blood (I really mean tiny with no bleeding at all afterwards) so phoned midwife who said to pop down just to have a quick listen for heartbeat. After half an hour she still hadn't found it so sent us to hospital. We had a scan on the ward and were told our baby had died. I had to be induced and was 16+6 weeks when I delivered our beautiful boy Archie. They couldn't find any reason for his death.

We're now TTC again. I'm so scared but know we can't give up on our dream of having another baby. Our boys would love a little brother or sister.

xxx


----------



## susan36

hey ladies , im 37 dh 35 been tryin 4 years with 2 mc one at 12 weeks baby stopped growing at 7 , one in dec there at 7 weeks , i have 3 kids 2 sons 20 and 14 and a daughter 16 , and im remarried and hubby dont have kids , got the rcm clinic on 31/march , hope they can find out the problem ,i also use the cbfm thats helped me with my cycles but only one bfp since oct , good luck ladies im sure we will all have our wee bundles of joy soon :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Sounds like we are all in similar situations, i'm so sorry for all your losses :hugs:
I really hope we can all get pregnant this year :flower:
I am working on my yoga (used to do it and it made me feel better physically) and trying to eat well etc plus i am taking EPO and folic acid. I even get OH to take zinc and vit c as i heard is good for the spermies lol
Anyone have any other tips to improve our chances?


----------



## spellfairy

HI Dee think ive saw you on other threads. there are so many i cant keep up.. need to sort them out lol. i get lost in them . Anyways yeah i had a mc jan at 19 weeks. bled at 6,7,9,17 and then lost at 19 baby was healthy clot prob detached from womb and that makes baby detach:( anyways iam on cycle two now after mc cd2 iam going to start the soy , evening primrose and vit c :)


----------



## Deethehippy

spellfairy said:


> HI Dee think ive saw you on other threads. there are so many i cant keep up.. need to sort them out lol. i get lost in them . Anyways yeah i had a mc jan at 19 weeks. bled at 6,7,9,17 and then lost at 19 baby was healthy clot prob detached from womb and that makes baby detach:( anyways iam on cycle two now after mc cd2 iam going to start the soy , evening primrose and vit c :)

Yeah i read and add to a few threads but it is very hard to keep up! 
Maybe i just need to stick to one :flower:
Hopefully we can all stay in touch.


----------



## scsami

Hi Ladies!
It is so nice to know there are others in the same boat as me. I hope we can all support each other on this journey. I just turned 38 and DH is about to turn 39. Married 2 1/2 years. First for both of us. Had pretty much decided that we weren't going to have kids, but weren't positive. We were going to have to make a decision very quickly, but right before Christmas, found out we were due in Aug. 
I had a natural miscarriage Feb 8. I was supposed to be 11 weeks, but uterus measured 8 weeks. I guess you could say I had a blighted ovum, as there was no fetus, but I hate the way that sounds. Miscarriage was extremely painful for a couple of hours, but passed everything. 
I knew I wanted to TTC right away. Midwife and doctor both said to try as soon as I wanted, and I was kind of hoping to not even get AF. But, no luck. First AF after natural m/c yesterday. My cycles are super irregular, so I told DH that we'd start BD at 8 days and just keep going. How bad can that be? I don't think I have ever been so impatient in my whole life!
sam


----------



## monkeysocks

Hi there
may i join you ladies?

I am 36 and have 2 lovely daughters aged 9 and 11 from my previous marriage.

I have been married to my new hubby a year in april and have been ttc since we got married, i have sadley had 2 miscarriages in this time one in october and the other on NYE, my af arrived today and i feel totally deflated, i would just like to make some ttc buddies that are in the same boat as me.

baby dust to you all

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

scsami said:


> Hi Ladies!
> It is so nice to know there are others in the same boat as me. I hope we can all support each other on this journey. I just turned 38 and DH is about to turn 39. Married 2 1/2 years. First for both of us. Had pretty much decided that we weren't going to have kids, but weren't positive. We were going to have to make a decision very quickly, but right before Christmas, found out we were due in Aug.
> I had a natural miscarriage Feb 8. I was supposed to be 11 weeks, but uterus measured 8 weeks. I guess you could say I had a blighted ovum, as there was no fetus, but I hate the way that sounds. Miscarriage was extremely painful for a couple of hours, but passed everything.
> I knew I wanted to TTC right away. Midwife and doctor both said to try as soon as I wanted, and I was kind of hoping to not even get AF. But, no luck. First AF after natural m/c yesterday. My cycles are super irregular, so I told DH that we'd start BD at 8 days and just keep going. How bad can that be? I don't think I have ever been so impatient in my whole life!
> sam

Hi Sam,

Sorry for your loss.
We are very similar, I have been married for almost 2 years and DH and I have no children so we are also trying for our first.
I was never very maternal but since the my loss, there is nothing else I want in this world.



spellfairy said:


> HI Dee think ive saw you on other threads. there are so many i cant keep up.. need to sort them out lol. i get lost in them . Anyways yeah i had a mc jan at 19 weeks. bled at 6,7,9,17 and then lost at 19 baby was healthy clot prob detached from womb and that makes baby detach:( anyways iam on cycle two now after mc cd2 iam going to start the soy , evening primrose and vit c :)

Spellfairy, sorry for your loss hun, 19 weeks, that must be so hard.. fingers crossed you get your forever baby soon



Deethehippy said:


> Sounds like we are all in similar situations, i'm so sorry for all your losses :hugs:
> I really hope we can all get pregnant this year :flower:
> I am working on my yoga (used to do it and it made me feel better physically) and trying to eat well etc plus i am taking EPO and folic acid. I even get OH to take zinc and vit c as i heard is good for the spermies lol
> Anyone have any other tips to improve our chances?

Dee, thanks for starting this thread, I always feel like I am one of the oldest people TTC and feel that the 20 somethings have all the time in the world whilst we have a biological clock that is ticking super quick so hoping we can support each other on this never ending journey.



monkeysocks said:


> Hi there
> may i join you ladies?
> 
> I am 36 and have 2 lovely daughters aged 9 and 11 from my previous marriage.
> 
> I have been married to my new hubby a year in april and have been ttc since we got married, i have sadley had 2 miscarriages in this time one in october and the other on NYE, my af arrived today and i feel totally deflated, i would just like to make some ttc buddies that are in the same boat as me.
> 
> baby dust to you all
> 
> xx

Hi Monkeysocks,

Sorry for your losses hun, AF starting can be an emotional time - remember we are here for you to vent, rant, moan - whatever makes you feel better.


Come on girls, we can do this :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi ladies

Sorry for your loss Sam, your miscarriage happened on my birthday :( I also got my first AF after my miscarriage that day :(
Thank you for joining the thread, we can all stick together and get some more positive things happen soon!

Thanks Newtoallthis, i just wanted some buddies on here that were in a really similar situation so we can understand each other.

I hope we can keep this going!
Have a nice day everyone
Dee :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and welcome Monkeysocks and i am really sorry about your losses :hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:

can I join in tho Im only on the verge of 36? :) 

Been ttc for 2 years and had 2 mmc last year - have pcos and my family usually go through the MP by 40 (tho a few went through MP in their 20s and 30s) were being re referred to the fertility clinic and go back in May

fingers crossed for us all :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Rowan
I am sorry for your losses :hugs:
I hope the fertility clinic can do something positive for you :0)
Do you know if you ovulate each month? Maybe you have a chance before may?

We will ALL get our BFPS!


----------



## Rowan75

thanks :) I have been ovulating every month since taking clomid (last time we went to fertility clinic - they took us off the books after our second mc!) which is good news so you never know we may get lucky before May - and hopefully the next one will be ok x


----------



## Deethehippy

Lets hope you do get lucky before then then :flower:
And all of us! :0)


----------



## kittychip

Hi ladies, so sorry for your losses,

May I join you? I am 37 and had mc at xmas, been trying for 12months so was gutted.....cycle seems to be back on track and this is my first month using a cbfm so we will see how that goes. 

AF has been horrible since mc, totally changed but its the same each month so I suppoese thats whats gonna be the norm for now.

Anyway would be nice to have some ladies to share with that have been in the same place.

Baby dust to you all and hope you all have a nice wekend planned

Kat


----------



## Deethehippy

kittychip said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry for your losses,
> 
> May I join you? I am 37 and had mc at xmas, been trying for 12months so was gutted.....cycle seems to be back on track and this is my first month using a cbfm so we will see how that goes.
> 
> AF has been horrible since mc, totally changed but its the same each month so I suppoese thats whats gonna be the norm for now.
> 
> Anyway would be nice to have some ladies to share with that have been in the same place.
> 
> Baby dust to you all and hope you all have a nice wekend planned
> 
> Kat

Course you can Kat, my MC was christmas/new year too, i was so excited that it was that time i found out i was pregnant and then it all got taken away.
We will all get our BFPs again :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Started spotting tonight so I'm out for another month.
On to month 8 since my miscarriage. No 2011 baby for me now.
:cry:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry :(
Is it definately AF? Do you usually spot first? Do you have cramps?

Big hugs if it is - you can still get a 2011 BFP hun :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yes its definitely AF, usually spot first and now its started properly.Don't usually cramp much beforehand so its normally a surprise when it starts. Never mind, onto next month.


----------



## Deethehippy

Keep your chin up hun :flower:
Good things happen to those who wait.


----------



## kittychip

Hi ladies, how are you all, 

8dpo and counting, Been a mad week at works so its went fast for a change. Resisiting testing early this month, till af is due at least.

Been using my cbfm for the first month and its been a bit dissapointing, had high reading since day 12 and im now on day 22 and still having high reading lol..... hopefully its just getting used to me this cycle. I did have a strong opk on cd14 which is kinda normal for me. Probably haven't bd enough this month but you never know, fingers crossed.

Anyone using cbfm?

Kat


----------



## Rowan75

heres hoping for 2012 babies :) and 2011 pgs of course! Healthy happy pgs and Healthy happy babies! 

fingers crossed kittychip :dust: 

Im CD9 so ov could happen anytime between now and CD20 something - my BBTs seem to be levelling off to how they were before clomid and mc and Im certainly feeling more hormonal - fertility clinic in a few weeks so will ask about it 

good luck everyone


----------



## NewToAllThis

Kittychip, 
I am using cbfm, this is my 6th month of using it and have had no issues at all (apart from not getting pregnant!).
I have up to 5 high days and 2 peaks every month. I am currently cd7 and had my first high this morning which is kind of early this month but as didnt go to high last month til cd10. 
Will have to see what happens over next couple of days. My cycles have been a little erratic since my m/c.
Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: x


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm clueless as to when i ovulate but when i had my MC i think it was around CD20 because we only BD'ed a couple of times that month so i know!

I have been BDing since the 28th and intend to keep going until the 10th! I will catch that eggie!

Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## jesse740

Hi Everyone, 

New to this site. Used forums when I conceived my DD (9) and DS (5). Find myself in a new situation, Wanted to share and try to match up with some familiar situations. My DH and I are both 38. I have PCOS and Hypothyroid. Had my DD with metformin and my DS with Met/Chlomid/HCG/Fertility Observation Nightmare. Thought we were done with our family. Fast forward to March 7, 2011. I go to OB for routine check, find out I'm preggo! Miscarried 5 W 6 D. Now, DH and I decided we were so upset, we want 3rd. So scared with PCOS, Age, etc. Also, not thrilled about Fertility process, so we decided I would go back on Metformin and see how it goes. Won't go much past 39 (don't want birth after 40, just personal) so will add chlomid if need be in a few mos. Also still waiting for period after D&C. So that's my story in nutshell. Not really discussing with anyone, so would love some non-partisan opinions and support. Would love to take the ride again with some on-line buddy support. Anyone out there with familiar situation, thoughts, age, etc???? :


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Jesse,

Don't lose hope, you got preggo a couple of months ago, you can do it again.
We are all here to support you - many of us in the same situation as you.

Chin up hun :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Jesse
So sorry for your loss :hugs:
I am 37 and my OH is 45 and we had a MC over last xmas, like NewToAllThis said please don't give up, if we did it once, we CAN do it again! 
Wishing you tons of luck for the future :flower:


----------



## kittychip

Hi ladies, Hope you are all well. 

Just wanted to let you know that i got the surprise of my life on sunday and got a vvv early positive :cloud9:

My cbfm came up with three bars and and egg symbol which would have been cd24 and i was stressing that my ov dates were all messed up as the ic showed ov at cd14. After check opk and it going positive i thought i would check first response faint line omg then a cb digi came up 1-2 weeks.

Been to doctors yesterday and urine test showed negative so still bit unsure whats happening, fr showing bit darker and quicker today, so confused, find out on Thursday results of a blood test.

Thanks for the babydust and keep your fingers crossed this one sticks for me.

Babydust to you all xxxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

OMG kittychip, thats amazing. They do say that opk's can pick up the pregnancy hormone.
How many dpo are you then? 
Keep us updated and thanks for the babydust x


----------



## kittychip

Thanks NewToAllThis,

Im only 12dpo and picked it up at 10dpo so mega early, im hoping thats why the docs test didnt get it yesterday. Last time i was 15dpo before i picked it up. I was so cursing the cbfm thinking my ov cycle was all messed up lol 

Gonna be a long couple of days :wacko:

Was worried about letting you all know but just wanted to show you that even when you think your out your not lol...... We only dtd twice this month lol just shows you.

Keeping everything crossed time 2 lol xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Kitty - that is fab news! :thumbup:
Good luck with the bloods etc , i'm sure it will be fine :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations kittychip - fingers crossed for a healthy a happy 9 months x


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.

I am joining up, 37 (38 soon) ttc with first child, hoping for BFP this month and am in 2ww, oh joy!!!
Congratulations to all BFP's and baby dust to all of us still trying x


----------



## debih

Hello
Its nice to find others in the same age group as me! I just experienced a loss at 15weeks, after getting pregnant for the first time. I'm 38 and my husband and I hadn't planned on children until it happened quite accidentally. Everything was smooth sailing until my 14th week. I had a CVS my 13th week and we'll never know if that had anything to do with our loss. They do think i was battling some kind of infection and that was the reason the baby couldn't make it. I just think we'll never get 100% answer and that's the tough part. So now I'm 38 and have realized what I want so desperately is to get pregnant again. Hopefully my first period comes soon and then we'll start giving it the old college try. It is helpful to know that many women go on to have normal pregnancies, this time we are going to make sure we go to a high risk OB from the start.


----------



## zimmy

I have been away from this board for quite a few months, after an early MC in October. I'm 37 and hubby's 46. He has 2 children from a previous marriage, but we would like 1 together before I turn 40. 

We went without b/c for a year before speaking with a specialist. The doctor did the usual ultrasounds on me & s/a on hubby, all normal. In September I had an hsg test done - ended up getting pregnant a week after the test! Sadly, lost the pregnancy at 5 1/2 weeks. Not been able to get pregnant again, and frustratingly cannot get in to see the specialist again until May! grrr. My appointment keeps getting bumped.

I keep thinking that the pregnancy was a fluke - like the hsg test unblocked a tube for just a small window of time, and now I'm back to being 'unable to get pregnant' or something :( Sounds kooky, but how else can I explain it?

Nice meeting you all - I'll try to get back online a little more now :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Welcome LeeC, Debih and Zimmy :0)
I am so sorry for all your losses :hugs:
It's great we can all stick together here and hope for our BFP's soon.

I'm trying 'not to think about it' this month but am not doing very well!
FX for you all :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies 

well Im on the rollercoaster again! Hoping its 3rd time lucky for us - yikes! x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies I am 43 and been ttc for five years,have had 9 mc,but haven't got a bfp in a year,already have four gorge kids and am desperate for another :hugs::hugs:Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Rowan. Hoping this one is an extra sticky one :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Rowan - hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks hon x


----------



## BeachChica

Hello ladies - I am new to this thread as well. All of your stories are so heartbreaking and I hope this will be a better year for all of us!!

I will be 37 on Friday and DH will be 40 next month. We have been TTC since August 2009 but did not really start talking to my OB until about a year later. After doing some testing on us both (which was normal) and starting to track my BBT I got pregnant in the 2nd month of tracking. (I really think we were missing that small "window of opportunity" before we were tracking) In December at about 12 weeks I had some bleeding, went in for an ultrasound which showed that the fetus was only at about 8 weeks 1 day. I was scheduled for a D&C the next day. I got AF about a month later and started trying again. In February I was pregnant again and then last month at about 6 weeks I had another miscarriage (natural)! Ugh! That was the worst pain I have ever been through!!!
I have now been waiting for AF again so we can start trying. I am currently at day 36. I know many of you mentioned messed up cycles after a MC. Should I be worried yet? I have been reading that it can take about 4-6 weeks for AF to come back but I am almost to the 6 week mark. I guess there could be a very slight chance that I'm pregnant but I doubt it and have no symptoms. 

Jessie


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Jessie,

Welcome to our little group and I am so sorry for your losses.
I too started TTC in August 09 and fell pregnant in June 10 only to start bleeding at 12 weeks, the same as you. 
I also had a D&C and it took 12 long weeks for AF to return. Are you sure that you passed everything with your m/c? I have heard of people having tissue that remained inside which prevented their bodies from returning to normal.

I hope that we can support each other as I am very aware of my age (36) and it is nice to share these concerns with people who understand.

I hope everything returns to normal for you soon :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks NewToAllThis! Sorry for your loss as well. 
It is great to have others in the same boat to share these experiences with and ask questions, altho I wish we were all meeting under better circumstances!!! 

I believe that I did pass everything with my M/C last month. I went to the ER (I was in horrible pain) bled for about 10 days and then followed up with my OB for a couple weeks after for bloodwork to ensure that my HCG level went back down to zero. Would there be any other indication that everything did not pass that I should be looking for?


----------



## Rowan75

hey Beachchica - after my first mc it took weeks until I got a bfn (even after a scan to check there was nothing left in there) - but then after my last mc I ovd 2 weeks later and had AF v shortly after - so its hit and miss - I know a girl who didnt get AF for months after her mmc but I also know people who have got pg that same cycle 

fingers crossed all settles down for you hon x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Rowan 75 - I have continued to check my BBT daily and my chart looks nuts this month. It seems like I was low earlier in the cycle and they high later in my cycle which would look like a normal cycle. The past week I have had several very steep changes down and back up, similar to an OV peek but there have been multiple. I keep thinking the jump down will be AF arriving but then the next day it's back up so I am _patiently_ waiting... :wacko:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I think you should be fine if your levels have been checked and returned to zero.
My doc said to me that some people just take longer than others to get back to normal after m/c.
AF will show when she's ready - or a bfp maybe!

AFM - 13dpo and bfn this morning :cry:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Newtoallthis, i had BFN's on 11dpo :( 
AF isn't due until friday (15dpo) so i am clutching at some small hope i tested too early but i doubt it.
I guess we are not officially out until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

How are you ladies tracking your O? BBT chart?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Dee x

Beachchika, I am using a Clearblue Fertility Monitor. I've been using it for the past five months or so, and before that I used ic ovulation sticks.
I have never temped as I am quite an erratic sleeper.


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't use anything - i go by natural observations - like when i have the most clear slippery cm - i just BD lots around that time.
I don't temp as you should (each morning before getting out of bed after at least 4 hours solid sleep) but i find if i take my temp during the afternoon it is always higher after O anyway.
Also my boobs start to get tender the day or so of ovulation/day after.

I have a 35 day cycle and tend to O around CD20-21 ish :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies. I have been doing the BBT and have had success both times (BFP in 2nd month of tracking.) Now if I could just working on keeping that BFP for 9 months!!!! :shock:


----------



## BeachChica

So I am on day 38 since my m/c and just because I am getting anxious I decided to take a HPT today (just to see) and it came back BFP. 

Would it be possible to have a positive result still from my miscarriage on 3/14? I went to my doctor for a couple weeks after the M/C to be sure that my HCG went down:

3/14 - M/C and HCG about 300
3/17 - HCG about 150
3/23 - HCG at 8

On my last appointment they told me I was good and did not need to come back. I can't imagine that the 8 HCG I had about a month ago could turn a HPT positive...? The test level for the one I took says HCG of 20. I've only done the BD twice since my M/C so I can't imagine I'm pregnant, but I guess it could be slightly possible. 

Anyone experienced this? :shrug:


----------



## Rowan75

its possible hon I know a lady who got her bfp same cycle as mc and her son is a strapping toddler now :) 

Id go and get a blood test to check hcg levels I think - good luck hon x


----------



## BeachChica

I called my doctors office and they think this might be a new pregnancy too. I have an appointment on May 6th and I think I'll do a couple more HPT between now and then. :shock: We'll see what happens.


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed hon - have you done a digi? x


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan75 said:


> fingers crossed hon - have you done a digi? x

I haven't done one yet but plan to this week. Looking at my BBT I think I would only be about 4 and a half weeks or so since I O'd about a week later than usual due to the mc. After 2 mc already I am trying to keep any kind of excitement in check before I get hurt again. Yesterday was my 38th birthday so I pray this time will be ok (and a little bday present) :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Praying this is the one for you :dust:

AF got me so I'm back to the start, yet again.
Fed up of TTC, 8 months since m/c and 21 months in total for me.


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed Beach x

Sorry about AF New :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies! 

NewToAllThis - don't get discouraged I have been ttc for about 20 months as well. 2 mc later still working at it. I pray something will happen for you soon!!! :flower:


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi Im 38 and dh is 47 and we had a m/c almost 2 months ago after 7 months of ttc we are trying for #4 we have 1 child together and she is 3 years old and I have 2 children from a previous marriage and dh has 4 children from a previous marriage so we certainly can have children but as we are now in our 9th cycle we are starting to lose hope but will keep trying until we get our baby in our arms, I'm on folic acid and I'm ferning but that's it at this stage but am considering acupuncture this cycle to go with our sperm meets egg plan:) I hope we all get our bfps very soon :) baby dust to u all :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Welcome mumof3girls, :hugs:
Sorry for your loss and thanks for the good luck wishes.

Beachchica, any news hun?


----------



## BeachChica

NewToAllThis - I took another test on Sunday and still BFP. I have an appointment on May 6th to confirm and hoping by then they will be able to see something with an ultrasound (if there is something to be seen) since I am really not sure how far along I'd be. I don't really have any strong symptoms this time so I am still a little worried. Fingers crossed!!! :confused:

I have been tracking my BBT but my dip around the time I think I would have gotten pregnant was so slight and long compared to my usual cycles. I was reading in another forum where people said they ovulated right away after the M/C but I can't imagine that's possible for me because we were told not to BD for 2 weeks after M/C (which we followed) so not really sure what's going on.


----------



## Rowan75

Id do a digi hon one with the estimated weeks - Lordy Im obsessed arent I!:dohh:

Just checked my last mc cycle - I stopped bleeding on CD13 and ovd on CD19 I counted CD1 as the day I passed the poppet x


----------



## BeachChica

rowan75 - will a DIGI also display an estimation on # of weeks? I have never tried one of these before. 

Also, did you start to count CD1 they day of heavy bleeding? I never noticed any tissue pass but I can definitely start counting the day I had the heaviest bleeding. I just used the day my HCG was down to an 8 which I thought would be when my normal cycle would have started. Do you think this is wrong?


----------



## mumof3girls

Thankyou new to all this :) and congrats beach chica Im sure this will be your forever baby definatlyneed good news around here:) I hope we all get our bfps this cycle:) I'm cd10 and started our bding 2 days ago but ov not expected until between cd11 and cd15 so will have fun trying until then:) good luck to all the ttc ers I hope the fairy dust fairy will give us all something nice this month ..... Bfp please:)


----------



## Rowan75

aye beach - clear blue do two types of digi - one that just says preg or not preg and the other tells you how many weeks preg - thats the test I use - I got 1-2 weeks preg first week, then last sat I got 2-3 weeks and Ill do another this sat and hopefully itll say 3-4 weeks - it works out from the levels of hcg and it tracks the date from conception rather than lmp

I counted CD1 as day one of heavy bleeding - I usually have mmc and my poor poppets take some removing - I cant have D&C as anaesthetics make me so poorly so I usually have the tablets - so the day the tables start to work I put as CD1 - its hard to know whats right and whats wrong with mc charting really as were probs all different and have different experiences - I know some ladies who have had D&C put that date as CD1 

hope that helps hon :) x

fingers crossed for you mum of 3 x


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Rowan75 - I will have to look for that test. I checked at CVS Pharmacy yesterday on my way home from work and only saw the one that had pregnant or not pregnant. Can you get those other tests most places?

I had a D&C for my December MC and had a regular 28 day cycle after. The 2nd one in March was a natural MC. My doctor told me we could not have sex for 14 days afterwords so we did not until about day 19 or so. I think I usually OV about day 12-14 so really unsure.


----------



## deejhaye

:winkwink::Hello everyone...ive been reading alot of your stories which reads alot like mine...I am 37 DH is 28...i have 3 kids from previous marriage DH has none...we have had two m/c since ttc. Its been almost two years since we started. My first m/c was Oct2009 and the next in Nov 2010. I am currently waiting to see if we did right this month...Expecting AF May 5th, feeling back pains, shooting pains in bbs, creamy cm, twinges in left and right side lower abs, not sure what all this means, no sore bbs, which usually happens at least 7-10 days before AF...maybe a good sign that I dont have sore bbs, having small twinges and back pain as i type..what do u ladies think?:shrug:


----------



## deejhaye

BTW::happydance: congrats Beachchica....so happy for you that you got your BFP...H&H 9mths to you! FX for all of us to be in your shoes soon!:happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

Beach - yey for your ticker - you know Im not sure about in the shops as I get them online https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/pregnancy-tests/clearblue-digital-pregnancy-tests-2-pack.html

but I suppose if you're 6 weeks then you should be able to see your poppet on a scan for sure by now - can you get a private scan? so exciting hon x


----------



## BeachChica

Rowan75 said:


> Beach - yey for your ticker - you know Im not sure about in the shops as I get them online https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/pregnancy-tests/clearblue-digital-pregnancy-tests-2-pack.html
> 
> but I suppose if you're 6 weeks then you should be able to see your poppet on a scan for sure by now - can you get a private scan? so exciting hon x

Thanks Rowan75 - I am going to ask for a scan at my appt on May 12th. I think they would do one anyway based on my history and the fact that I just had a MC. 
BTW I can't find those tests anywhere. I guess I'm good for now but if I need to test again in the future I am definitley going to get those!!


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks ladies, well I'm cd13 today and I definatly ivd yesterday woohoo so I should get crosshairs on Monday yay:) welcome to the 2ww :) I have a positive mantra this month ... I will get pregnant this month !!!!! Congrats to you beach I'm really happy for u :) roll on the bfp's, I have a feeling we are going to see alot of them this month :) baby dust to u all :)


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed mum of 3 and deejhaye x


----------



## mumof3girls

Thanks Rowan I'm really sorry about your mmc but congrats on your new little sticky bean I have my fxd that this little one Is your forever baby :)


----------



## mumof3girls

Oh by the way deej those are very similar symptoms that I had when I found out I was pregnant before my mc especially the no sore bb's mine are always sore in the 2ww but when I was pregnant I just had sore nips only so that was a huge give away also I had really creamy cm, I'm normally dry or a but of creamy cm so that was a huge give away too fxd this is it for you it would be nice to get your bfp on mothers day :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow - congratulations to all you newly pregnants :thumbup: Hope you have fab pregnacies :0)

I am waiting to ovulate - blah blah - trying Agnus Castus this cycle as it is supposed to regulate your hormones (i worry if i have low progesterone or something and that is why i miscarried?) 
I have long cycles so i usually ovulate at CD21 ish ......


----------



## Rowan75

worth a try Dee - my cycles are all over the place usually - sometimes Ill ov on CD21 and then the next cyle it'd be CD7?! Thats pcos for you I suppose! I worry about progesterone too - fingers crossed for you x


----------



## WannaB

Hey Dee just skimmed through your thread so excuse if I missed something, but do you take evening primrose all the time or only up until ovulation? You just have to be careful with it, like a bunch of other herbs, its a natural aborter, dilates the cervix. I would really do your research on all herbs, natural they may be, but they can wreak havoc on our bodies and really mess with our hormones etc, especially angus castus! I wish you all the very best of luck, I'm 43 this year and had 5 miscarriages before this little treasure, had to break a few eggs and all, but well worth it! Hugs to you all!:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ok thanks for the advise WannaB - of course you are right, we shouldn't self diagnose and self administer drugs really. I don't take EPO any more so am just trying the Agnus Castus this month until ovualtion. 
Not sure it will make any difference but just wanted to give it a go :0)


----------



## PieMistress

:hi:

I'm so sad to be posting here too but having recently/still going through an early miscarriage (should have been 7 weeks but baby died at 5weeks) i'm in such turmoil. I'm 39 and starting to panic that it won't happen. To be honest I was so hung up on actually being able to conceive in the first place I hadn't even thought about the possibilty of a miscarriage. Now it's happened and i'm devastated :(

Does anybody have any helpful advice for me?

Love Pie xx


----------



## truly_blessed

Stay positive, I had MMC at 39 a few days before my 40th birthday, that was 18 months ago. Since then I've had 2 chemicals and now, hopefully, we're finally on the road to our rainbow baby, I'll be 42 in Dec and due in Jan. It's hard and you find yourself prioritising everything but don't give up without giving it your best shot :hugs: xx

We've put off getting married for the last 2 years as we want to go abroad and either I won't be able to travel or baby will be too young. We decided this week that if all is still well this this pregnancy by the time July comes round we'll be booking our wedding for Nov 2012 on a cruise ship.


----------



## Rowan75

sorry for your loss hon - its really tough but you can get through it :hugs::hugs:

one thing thats been really positive for me and its a big old cliche - we found it really hard to get pg the first time but fell pg really quickly 2nd time - and first cycle of ttc this time - so the old "you're more fertile after mc / pg" has actually worked out for me 

not sure if thats helpful? I know it can be a horrible thing to hear from people so Im sorry if I cause anyone any offence :flower:

Its hard being pg after loss Ive got to say - such a worry - and of course I worry that if this pg doesnt work out then goodness its been a long hard road to try and start a family. But hopefully it'll all work out in the end 

big hugs and hoping everything goes well for you in the future x


----------



## BeachChica

PieMistress - Sorry for your loss!! Like the others said, just try to stay positive. I'm 38, TTC since mid-2009 and have had 2 MC. This is my 3rd time pg in the last 7 months. This time I actually just got pg (slightly unexpected) right after my last MC while I was waiting for AF. It is definitely harder after having a MC. I worry all the time and really read into every symptom. But there's a lot of support on this forum from others that have been though similar situations which helps a lot. You just have to try to keep your head up and hope for the best. :flower:


----------



## PieMistress

Thank you so much for your kind and heartfelt words. They are very reassuring and I'm so happy to see that you have BFPs! I will keep my fingers crossed that your beans stay sticky XXX

Did you get any advice from your GP after your 2 miscarriages? I'm not sure how statistically likely I am to have another one? Why oh Why does age have to be such a factor in all this baby malarky - I HATE IT! X


----------



## Rowan75

oh I worked out the stats involved in being over 35, PCOS and after 2 mcs and it was scary - so i figure Im going to ignore the stats!! :)

My consultant just said we can have tests when we've had 3 mcs (she didnt say if) and that its just one of those things until we know any different - she was lovely dont get me wrong - just not very hopeful - so we shall see! x


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - Ugh! well I'm bad with a terrible report from the doc today. No heartbeat. I am scheduled for a D & C tomorrow. This will be MC #3 for me :sad1: I guess the only good news is that I can now start testing. The tissue from the D&C will be sent in for analysis and I will also start seeing a specialist for additional testing. I really thought the 3rd try was going to be it for me but I guess I am back to square one and on a mission to see what's wrong with me. :sad1:


----------



## truly_blessed

so so sorry beachchica. it's so unfair. hope you're back really soon and best of luck. xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh no beachchica, I went cold when I read your post.
I'm so so sorry hun.
Hope the d&c goes ok and you recover quickly.
Am hoping you get some definitive answers from the tests too.
Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Rowan75

:hugs::hugs: Beach xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Beach :wacko:
Take your time to rest up and do not rush back into work etc - hugs :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies - yesterday was a long day with the procedure but I feel better today and doing some resting this weekend. The D & C is def better than the spontaneous MC I had in March.


----------



## Natsby

You poor thing! Better luck next time! big hug.


----------



## PieMistress

So sorry to hear about your loss Beach, i'm so so so hoping all of us get a baby in our arms soon xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi Dee
I looked you up as you had mentioned EPO in another thread that seems to have been removed and I had asked you about it. What does EPO help with? you had said you thought that was what helped you with your BFP so just wondering. Good luck everyone :flower:


----------



## moonbeam38

hello ladies so sorry for your losses...
im 38,ttc # 3 with my OH i have 2 children previously but we want a child together. we started trying in nov10 & got pregnant in feb11 but miscarried end of march i had just lost my father,moved house & quit my job all around the same time so im not sure if stress was a factor?? 
my cycles settled down fairly quickly if a little shorter so we started tryin again as soon as was safe....guess we just want a little ray of sunshine after all the rain....
im on cd 8 & just started temping & using opk so bring on OV!!!! 
FXD for you all xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Sarah
I took EPO to increase the amount and quality of my CM (which in theory makes it easier for the swimmers to swim well) It definately helped increase mine :0)
Doseage etc needs to be checked though and i dont think you take it after when you ovulate in case it causes uterine contractions.
It seemed to help me get my BFP. This cycle i tried Agnus Castus which also increased my CM bigtime so hoping that helps me again.
:flower:


----------



## tweety pie

Hi everyone i am new on here i am 39 and lost my much wanted daughter lily may in jan. I had to have a d and c 5 wks ago and since then we have been trying i am so desperate to be a mum as we have no children i just carn't seem to think about anything else it is driving me crazy


----------



## Deethehippy

I am so sorry for your loss Tweety Pie - glad you can join us here and hopefully the future will turn out better for you :hugs:

Have you had an AF since the D&C?


----------



## brownstag

Have any of you ladies with recurrent miscarriage been tested for high levels of natural killer cells? 
I am 40, and had 4 miscarriages before having my son, who is now 2. I went private to Mr Shehata in the UK, who specialises in recurrent miscarriage. I did have high levels and when I conceived my Osk was put on steroids for the first trimester, and all went well. This is not something you can be tested for on the NHS and it's quite cutting-edge treatment. 
It wasn't cheap, but at least in my mind it answered the question of why this kept happening to me when the NHS specialist couldn't find anything wrong with me.
Baby dust to you all. x


----------



## BeachChica

Brownstag - I have not really been tested for anything yet (other than the usual stuff). I just had my 3rd MC this month on the 13th. I have my post-D&C follow-up tomorrow. My doctor sent away the tissue for testing so I hope to have some answers soon. I will also now start seeing a specialist who will do some additional testing and manage my TTC going forward (due to the multiple MC's). :shrug:


----------



## brownstag

I'm not sure if this treatment is available in the US, so you might like to ask what tests they will do.
Here's a page from Mr S's website which explains about natural killer cells, though you may find the rest of the site and the info about other causes of interest.
https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/causes2.html#2
He also told me to take 25 micrograms vitamin D3 (which dampens down the immune reaction) prenatally and during pregnancy.
xx


----------



## madmax

Hi ladies, I shall be brief!
I'm just 37 DH 34, had mc in dec 2008 (accidental pregnancy!) had 2nd mc which was a mmc on my birthday 25th April.
Had three scans one at 6w 4d, 8w 4d and 10 weeks all fine!
Then a day b4 I was to reach 12 weeks, bleeding (very slight)
Took them 3 days to scan me, to find out no hb.
I have no children with DH but a 15 year old DS and 5 yr old DD.
They will not send me for test until I have had 3 mcs.
Paid privately to see Mr Tom Farrell who was lovely, basically said he could take loads of money off me in tests but he truly believes we have been unlucky!
I am not convinced however, so I am paying for private testing for APS, as I just know something isn't right!
I suffer migraines and headaches quite alot, so well for peace of mind I think it's worth the money.
I will be TTC again, I find myself very torn, thinking, oh god can I really go thru that again?
I guess so many of you ladies that have suffered mc's feel the same way?
It's just thinking am I strong enough to deal with it again?
Oh god this was going to be brief!!!!!!!lol
I kind of have a bit of a sixth sense? I said to DH the day we found out I was pg, we'll never have a baby together you know. He told me I was a bit mental and don't worry about it until it happens. WELL IT DID HAPPEN AGAIN!
I have really struggled not to be so angry with him!
I am sorry very sorry for your losses and my not so brief intro!!!!!


----------



## Natsby

Yup,me too. 38 and two mc so far, hoping I won´t have to go through all that again and that the next one sticks.


----------



## claired1974

Hi there,

I have come across this website tonight and feel slightly better that there are other women like me TTC. It seems everywhere I turn there is another celebrity pregnant !
I have a little girl, shes 2 1/2 years old and I would love for her to have a brother /sister close to her age although this is looking less and less likely . 

My husband (younger than me 29)and I have been ttc since Sept 2010, I got pregnant quite quickly but unfortunately I mc Christmas Eve while on holidays in UK at my inlaws.... I was devastated and had to put on a brave face for eveyone as nobody new.
We have now been trying since Jan again and I feel like that there is no hope, my husband doesnt get as upset as I do and I think its getting to me that my due date is approaching 13th July and it seems I have made any progress.

My question is how do you stay positive and try not to get too stressed? I feel my biological clock is ticking and im running out of time?
At what stage do you go to the doctor to get things investigated?

Is there anything else I could be doing?


----------



## madmax

Hi there, think I am the same age as you and have had 2 mcs one in 2008 and one in 2011. I would put in a call to you gp. My checked my out after I had been trying for 6 months. Found I was fine.
It is hard to stay positive but trust me you have plenty of time left yet!
Have you got a cbfm? Loads of women here swear by them!
Good luck and I am sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hello to the new additions - madmax, natsby, claired1974 O:) 
To answer your questions, I just had MMC #3 about 2 weeks ago. Although I did not want to go through another again, I think they prefer that you have 3 MC before they send you for additional testing. Unfortunately it seems that MC's are very common and even multiple ones. I have my first specialist appointment booked for June 9th so I hope to start getting some answers!

claired1974 - have you tried tracking your BBT? DH and I have been TTC since 2009, it took a year before I my doctor finally suggested BBT tracking. Since I started that I got pregnant 3 times, two of them in the 2nd month of tracking. Its amazing to see what your body is up to!!! If you decide to start tracking I printed a blank chart from the Baby Center website and just picked up a BBT thermometer from my local pharmacy. Good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

BeachChica said:


> Hello to the new additions - madmax, natsby, claired1974 O:)
> To answer your questions, I just had MMC #3 about 2 weeks ago. Although I did not want to go through another again, I think they prefer that you have 3 MC before they send you for additional testing. Unfortunately it seems that MC's are very common and even multiple ones. I have my first specialist appointment booked for June 9th so I hope to start getting some answers!
> 
> claired1974 - have you tried tracking your BBT? DH and I have been TTC since 2009, it took a year before I my doctor finally suggested BBT tracking. Since I started that I got pregnant 3 times, two of them in the 2nd month of tracking. Its amazing to see what your body is up to!!! If you decide to start tracking I printed a blank chart from the Baby Center website and just picked up a BBT thermometer from my local pharmacy. Good luck!!


very sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: my mum had about 4 MC's before I was born so please never give up hope :hugs:

Im interested how BBT helped you get a BFP, because I find that tracking BBT alone doesnt help, as it only shows ovulation AFTER you have ovulated and then its usually too late. I use ov tests to know my LH surge so I can BD before, and then BBT to confirm ovulation. So I was just curious what you did. :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Charting my BBT I find I pay more attention to my CM in the days leading up to OV. In addition, right before I OV my temp takes a large dip down and then it spikes up after OV. See this sample chart below:

https://www.babycenter.com/0_sample-bbt-chart_7252.bc

After OV your temp will also be higher then before OV for the rest of the month. I have also seen my implantation dip by tracking. Of course when AF arrives and when I MC'd I noticed a large drop in temp also. 
After tracking for a couple months you will see the pattern so you can prepare. I start to do the BD in the days leading up to this dip and when I notice the EW CM. When I see the dip down I know I have to do the BD *that* day for sure. When I have gotten a BFP it was interesting to look back at the chart and see when we did the BD etc. 

Here is the blank chart that I use if anyone is interested in tracking. 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_blank-bbt-chart_7069.bc

Good luck and let me know how you do! O:)


----------

